# RAF Predannack, aircraft awaiting the scrapheap



## chaoticreason (Mar 19, 2010)

RAF Predannack built in 1940 was originally used in the 2nd World War as a base to protect the neaby ports of Penzance and Falmouth.
It is a satelite base of RAF Culdrose and is now used for traning purposes,particularly helicopter training and firefighting practice.There is a glider club on the site and a model aircraft club.
Here are a lot of photos.I got a bit carried away as you may well imagine you can actually get into a couple of the planes wich is a real good bonus to an excellent little expedition.
Photos taken early 2010.
I am no expert on plane identification so if anyone knows the names of the aircraft please let me know.

English Electric Canbera WT308





Canbera with a sad Sea King




As above.




The next six Pictures are of a Dominie





























Two shots of a Harrier GR3 not the same one as in the later shots.









Sea Harrier FRS2




What a beast of an air intake! Harrier GR3




Harrier GR3




Sea Harrier FRS2 with a Harrier GR3 too the right




Harrier GR3




Sea Harrier FRS2




Sea Harrier FRS2 with a Harrier GR3 too the right




Westland Wessex




These six pictures are of the Harrier T4 (two seat trainer version of Harrier)


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 20, 2010)

Bloody Great photos mate. I will attempt to Ident the planes for you. There was English Electric Canberra in the first two shots, the one with the engines in the middle of the wing. A Lockheed Learjet by the look of it, a very sad looking Sea King Helicopter or otherwise known as a Sikorsky S 61 N. The other Heliicopter was a much older Westland Wessex. Also I could see a Jaguar Sepecat like the ones that used to fly from RAF Coltishall just up the road from me, and Harrier Jumpjets I think! Hope that helps a bit!!


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 20, 2010)

Cheers for that my good man.
my mate guessed the Harrier's but we were lost for any of the others.
The cockpit shot is of a harrier.There were a couple of other planes and lots of wrecked helicopters all looking very sad that I now wish I had taken photos of anyway.
Probably go back there soon so will get some shots inside the planes and of the ones I missed.
We were just a bit to excited too take it all in properly.They don't let you mess around with planes quite like we did that day in a museum.


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice set of shots. It is unusual to see the Harriers with the Pegasus engine still in place. The Canberra is WT308 which operated from Boscombe Down in the 80's. I have a picture on my site www.airshowspast.fotopic.net of the sister of this aircraft WT309 landing at Boscombe in the mid 80's. The biz jet type aircraft is a Dominie which was used to train RAF navigators. This was a military version of the HS125 Biz Jet.


----------



## hydealfred (Mar 20, 2010)

A few more idents - 

The aircraft shown are - 

Canberra 
Sea King 
Dominie 
Harrier GR3 
Sea Harrier FRS2
Westland Wessex 
Harrier T4 (two seat trainer version of Harrier)


----------



## chaoticreason (Mar 20, 2010)

*Oops!*

It has taken me this long to find out there is already a post on RAF Pendannack,I even ran a search for Pendannack which yielded nothing,I don't know how it stands on this forum with posting the same locations as other people.
Personally I would love to see other peoples take on a place,especially as time is forever changing it.


----------



## krela (Mar 20, 2010)

Basically if it's a separate visit then a new thread is absolutely fine, however if 4 people go along on the same visit we would prefer it if all 4 people posted on one single thread etc..


----------

